# NEW !!! Canon 1Dx + Canon 600EX-RT speedlites demo



## Archangel72 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello Canon lovers, especially those who can't wait for 1Dx to come out.

Follow this link if you want to see short demo of sport photographer Tyler Stableford who is using new Canon 1DX and Canon 600-EX-RT Speedlite on location to shoot portraits of legendary alpinist, Steve House.

http://www.iso1200.com/2012/03/tyler-stableford-canon-1dx-and-canon.html

Enjoy... ;D

Archangel72


----------



## Reid_design (Mar 9, 2012)

Awesome!!! thank you for sharing!


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 9, 2012)

Now if I could only find a wall of ice I'd be all set! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Archangel72 (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm glad you people liked it! 

I aim to please, hopefully there will be much more of these demo's previews & reviews in days to come.
Can't wait to spend whole nights loosing my eyes and falling in sleep in sitting position in front of my monitor, reading every little detail about most precious 1Dx.
My preciousssss...

Can't wait....  CANOOOOONNNNN C'MONNNN!


----------



## Orion (Mar 9, 2012)

My dream . . my goal . . my utmost wish, aside from peace and love in family and friends is to get a 1Dx.

Please help!


----------



## vinfung88 (Mar 9, 2012)

CANT WAIT FOR IT TO COME OUT TOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MRLinVA (Mar 9, 2012)

The waiting is painful! Told it will be soon but not soon enough.


----------

